# Control of Posterior Nasal Hemorrhage



## calicoder10 (Dec 8, 2015)

Patient comes in with posterior nose bleed.  Doctor stopped the bleeding using topical liquid 4% lidocaine and afrin instilled into the nose then FloSeal Hemostatic Matrix (human-derived thrombin and bovine-derived gelatin matrix).  He is reporting 30905.  The FloSeal wouldn't be considered packing, so 30905 can't be reported? 

Thanks,
carmenb


----------



## sswisher (Dec 10, 2015)

Use 30905.  The definition of 30905 does not require packing:

30905: Control nasal hemorrhage, posterior, with posterior nasal packs and/or cautery, any method; initial


----------



## calicoder10 (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

